# Slihn's Third Fight



## Slihn (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi everyone . I my old account was Slihn , but I think that it was closed , because I was inactive for a long time, but anyway I just had my third fight.

Round 1 + 2   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSRFe0zpRq0&feature=channel_page


Round 3 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrZ-R5HKgHg&feature=channel

I am in the red and black shorts!


----------



## Zero (Mar 10, 2009)

Good effort Slihn and redemption for the last fight!!
Actually I didn't think there was much in that last fight, was a lot less cleaner and more scrappy but could have gone either way (you obviously have a strong build so if you're up against a taller leaner opponent again and they try to tie you up and put in knees, when they go for the knee to the gut and have one foot off the floor use your torque on the clinch and throw them to the ground when they're off balance.  Can get you out of trouble and while won't really damage them much can break their stride and get them questioning themselves when they feel your power.  I've done this many times. When they get up, the moment action resumes cover them in a full on assault)

This one was great.  All I would say is get in a lot more leg attack work, target their knees and lower quads, and speed up your gloves.  Good win!


----------



## Slihn (Mar 26, 2009)

Zero said:


> Good effort Slihn and redemption for the last fight!!
> Actually I didn't think there was much in that last fight, was a lot less cleaner and more scrappy but could have gone either way (you obviously have a strong build so if you're up against a taller leaner opponent again and they try to tie you up and put in knees, when they go for the knee to the gut and have one foot off the floor use your torque on the clinch and throw them to the ground when they're off balance. Can get you out of trouble and while won't really damage them much can break their stride and get them questioning themselves when they feel your power. I've done this many times. When they get up, the moment action resumes cover them in a full on assault)
> 
> This one was great. All I would say is get in a lot more leg attack work, target their knees and lower quads, and speed up your gloves. Good win!


 
Thanks man!


----------

